

How Hacker News Points Work - Mine Have Gone Empty - sscheper

Why do I suddenly have 0 points on Hacker news?&#60;p&#62;I had 9 about a day ago.. thanks :)
======
noodle
when you submit a comment to a thread, other people can vote your comment up
or down. when you're voted up, your score goes up, and it goes down with a
vote down. your score can also go up based on your submissions, which can't be
voted down.

based on your comment history
(<http://news.ycombinator.com/threads?id=sscheper>), you made some remarks
that people didn't like, so they voted you down.

~~~
sscheper
got it -- lol... I guess my humor sucks online... perhaps offline, too.

